# At last - an answer to it all!



## NewandConfused (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello,This is my first post here







I have been suffering with constipation all of my life ... sometimes having such bad attacks that I would be laying on the bathroom floor crying in agony.For some reason I thought this was just "normal for me". I can easy go for over a week without a BM. For the past 12 months I have been having constant abdominal pains. The doctor did ultrasounds etc and could find nothing. He then told me he would refer me for a colonoscopy but if that showed nothing then the pain must just "be all in my head".The pain wakes me from sleep ... how can that be in my head?ANYWAY, I had the colonoscopy yesterday and it was torture. I had so much sedation that I couldnt even tell them my children's names but the pain I felt was through the roof (i had all my kids naturally, no pain meds to I am not a pain wimp). I was literally writhing with it. The reason was that I had such "severe areas of intolerance" the doctor wasnt able to easily navigate through the colon (how gross, sorry if that is over sharing!!)The specialist confirmed IBS-C and that's that ... the nurse told me that I would have to just see what foods affect me and I will learn what I can and cant eat. I am scared to eat anything now ... all I have had today so far is Jelly (jello).Where do I go from here? I have no clue. My husband has Crohns so we already eat a fairly restricted diet (not much wholewheat in our house, most white bread, rice etc) but I really don't know where to go from here. I wake up most mornings feeling bloated and like my insides are in a spasm. I take buscopan for this ... sometimes helps, not always. I am in so much pain today from the test ... maybe bruising from where it was a tough one? Anyone else experience this as my husband says he felt nothing when it was being done. I sure as heck did Now I am getting relative saying things like "oh good, its just IBS". Uuurrgghh!! Dont they get how rubbish it makes you feel when you cant go to the bathroom for over a week??OK, rant over .. sorry ... bet you're all wishing i never found you now lolKx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi K welcome to the site! Sorry you've been having bad pains.Some people do feel sore for a day or two after the scope. If you have bad pain, severe bleeding, or fever, then you need to go see a dr. immediately. But complications after colonoscopy is very rare. So hopefully you'll feel much better after a couple of daysFood can be tough when your family has already been on a restricted diet. But you know, you don't have to eat the diet that your husband is on -- especially now you're diagnosed with IBS-C. While there may be overlaps, I would think that you can't adopt his diet as yours. I do understand that it's hard to cook two different things for the two of you, but for your respective GI health, it may be a good idea. You might want to start keeping a food/symptoms diary and see what food are foods are good for you.Meanwhile for the pain, you might want to try peppermint tea/capsules. Peppermint can soothe the pain without causing constipation like many prescription antispasmodics do.Sorry your relatives are not being supportive. That's a tough one. We have a brochure for non-IBSers here on this site which may be of some use: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdf. Big welcome again and we sure are glad that you found us!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIm sorry that you are in a bad way. I was IBS C as well and keeping a food diary was teh only way i could work out what was what, but it did take a couple of moinths before i started to see a slight improvement, but it is worth doing. have you considered a home enema to get things moving to give you some relief?the peppermint cherri mentioned is also well worth doing, it helped me alot. im afraid all i can add is have you tried any probiotics? they may help.cheersIan


----------



## komak (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello K, I am sorry that you have problem believe me that I had same situation (IBS) I was scared what should I eat, I even used colon flash tablets to help me for going washroom then after I got hemorrhoid and it was so painful. After seeing lot of doctors finally I find the best who helped me and now I can eat whatever I want to and I am comfortable to go to washroom everyday with no pain and no medication. I just had the treatment every day and I followed whatever he told me to do when I eat. And now I can eat whatever I like to eat with no pain. He has a radio program every day. It is FM100.7 time:9am to 9:20am. I found him through radio. Here is his contact address: 800 Bathurst Street, Suite 205(North West of Bloor & Bathurst)Toronto, Ontario M5R 3M8 Telephone & Fax: 416-535-8034Toll Free: 1-877-207-0938 Via Email: [email protected] [email protected] you are living in Toronto would be great if not then call him and get advise I am sure he can help you. I hope this info. is helpful for you. Don't loose your hope







Komak


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Komak,I am very interested in what the Docotro did to help you, I live in australi, so it is impossible for me to see him, however I have chronic diarrhea, do you think your diet or whatever you did would help me too?I would love to receive a message from you at [email protected] care,starwoman


----------



## komak (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Starwoman, I don't think my diet could help you because I had constipation. I am sure if you send my doctor a message he will help you. He is really nice person. I know that he has international patients too. Or he might know a doctor in Australia that he can introduce you. I don't know how could works but I am sure if you contact him he would help you. He is general surgen and he has a proffeciency in nutrition and chinease medicine as well. He is really knowledgable and really helpful. He believe there is a cure for every diseases. If you have more question and would like to ask me please don't hesitate to write me a message [email protected] luck


----------



## komak (Dec 15, 2008)

Starwoma,I forgot to write that my doctor had lots of other profeciency which I can't remember them but he cure all type of IBS. Just contact him you won't disappointed. Take care


----------



## JudyO1106 (Jan 8, 2009)

I feel your pain. My IBS comes and goes and the symptoms always seem different. I haven't tried peppermint tea but I may stop into the store to try it instead of my medication. Good luck.....oh..they didn't put you to sleep for the colonoscopy? Here they put you to sleep. Feel better soon!Judy


----------



## ABBY215 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,I can so relate to the pain you're feeling. I just replied to someone else on here above this post, so read that, maybe some of it can help you but throw that white bread out, no wheat in the form you'll buy in most any store. Seriously, read what I wrote, I've been on the bathroom floor many times myself. Just know you're not alone in this. Email if you'd like to. Take care.


----------

